# First carving ever



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

*First carving ever (Bear)*

I always wanted to try carving. My wife likes the chainsaw carved bears and has always wanted one. So I thought I would try to carve a small one first out of basswood. 

I think I might like this part of woodworking if I can get decent at it. My short term goal is to get the bear down carving and then try with my chainsaw. All criticisms are welcomed. I did not use a pattern, just did it from scratch and imagination.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Here is a couple more in different light.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Go away huh. Your off to a good start. Keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> Go away huh. Your off to a good start. Keep it up. :thumbsup:


Thanks:smile: I couple of more practice ones and it might be time for the chainsaw to come out


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That's one thing I've never attempted to do is to carve with a chainsaw. I've just used a chainsaw to cut down trees and cut lumber out of a log.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Chainsaw carving is very cool to me and its pretty amazing what some people can do with it. 

Nice bear!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I too haven't done any chain saw carving stuff, but talent is needed, and practice.

Some say all you do is take all the wood off that doesn't look like a bear, may be a tad more involved than that, huh?

Dale in Indy


----------



## dbdesigns (Jun 16, 2015)

very cool first carving...can't wait to see what you do with a chainsaw


----------



## NLAlston (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice job. 

I, too, have always wanted to try my hand at carving. Chainsaw? Well, that might be a good way down the line (not ready to venture THAT way....at least not yet :smile. Saw where some carvers had an Excaliber woodcutting blade on an angle grinder. May look into something like that, first.

But, again - very nice job.


----------

